# Dual Core platform



## Froma (Nov 27, 2008)

I have the following platform

CPU S775 Celeron Dual-Core E1200 1.6Ghz

MB S775  Biostar G32-M7,Intel G31/Intel ICH7

DDR2 1Gb 800MHz

DVD+RW

2 LAN Realtek


When i try to install FreeBSD7.0 i386 from CD-ROM. 
Process reaches the line:

ehci0:[GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0:[ITHREAD]

and stop


----------



## vermaden (Nov 27, 2008)

```
EHCI(4)                FreeBSD Kernel Interfaces Manual                EHCI(4)

NAME
     ehci -- USB Enhanced Host Controller driver

(...)
```

Have you tried SAFE MODE at boot?
What USB devices do you use?
Tried disabling USB in BIOS?
Tried 7.1BETA2?
Have you checked MD5 checksum on your downloaded ISO?


----------



## Froma (Nov 27, 2008)

In Safe Mode FreeBSD work.
How can i check MD5 checksum?


----------



## vermaden (Nov 27, 2008)

Froma said:
			
		

> In Safe Mode FreeBSD work.
> How can i check MD5 checksum?



Like that mate:

```
vermaden ~ % [color="Blue"]md5 freebsd.iso[/color]
MD5 (freebsd.iso) = e07910a06a086c83ba41827aa00b26ed
```


----------



## Froma (Nov 27, 2008)

What does operating system support the command MD5?


----------



## Djn (Nov 27, 2008)

It's bundled with FreeBSD, and I would guess it's also installed on the other BSDs, MacOS X, and most linux distros -  and if not, it's probably available. On windows, Microsoft have this command line utility, but there's also GUI tools, like (random example, I haven't tested it) this.

And for completeness sake: What you want to do with the checksum you get is to compare it to the one in the relevant CHECKSUM.MD5 file. If you follow the [ISO] - links from the download page, there will be a file called that in the same directory as the iso images, containing the checksums for the different images.


----------



## zeiz (Nov 27, 2008)

in Linux try command md5sum


----------



## Froma (Nov 28, 2008)

Try to install FreeBSD7.0 BETA2 i386 from CD-ROM. 
Process reaches the lines:

SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (1 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG retyrning (0 retry left)
acd0: TIMEOUT - READ_BIG time out

and so on

What is it?


----------



## richardpl (Nov 28, 2008)

Try to boot with acpi disabled - but not from safe mode.
Looks like atapicd may work better if dma is enabled.


----------

